# Virginia Declares State of Emergency After Armed Militias Threaten to Storm the Capitol



## RodneyFarva

They should be scared.


----------



## Roy Fehler

The people of Virginia have had enough.


----------



## mpd61

Soooooo...................
You don't want another "Charlottesville"?
Then just BAN all Dodge Challengers from the Capitol. Seems logical. It was an AUTOMOBILE that killed and injured that day right? Love the Dems.
Unfortunately they are counting on, and perpetuating situations for, some mentally unstable LONER to cause grief. Then the Dems and Media will attach that loner to NRA/KKK/IRA/KGB/FOX or whoever, and add it to the impeachment articles.
It might be funny if it wasn't true.
Civil War? Didn't the last one start in Virginia too?


----------



## unnamedsource

I don't condone armed militias storming the Capitol but many Virginians have had enough. This map shows all the Counties in green which have voted to be 2A sanctuaries. (It's the last graphic he has put out, there have been more since) It goes to show how for the most part Virginia is governed by the more liberal Northern Virginia counties.

This is an interesting twitter profile to follow in regards. Phil Van Cleave VCDL (@VCDL_ORG) | Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpd61




----------



## LA Copper

I'm just kinda curious why their troopers wear their badges so low on their uniform shirt, on their pocket. Kinda different for most of the country.


----------



## msw

LA Copper said:


> I'm just kinda curious why their troopers wear their badges so low on their uniform shirt, on their pocket. Kinda different for most of the country.


Same place Massachusetts State Police Troopers wear their badge. Not sure of the history/origin of this badge placement though.


----------



## LA Copper

msw said:


> Same place Massachusetts State Police Troopers wear their badge. Not sure of the history/origin of this badge placement though.


True. I guess VA just seems lower on their shirt but you're right, it's about the same.

Now I'm wondering the origin of wearing the badge in that position on the shirt rather than the "usual" place other agencies wear it. Do any of our Staties on here have that info?


----------



## Sooty

I firmly believe the governor has commissioned ANTIFA and other domestic terror groups to show up, blend and cause problems to further his agenda. 
But I'm cynical like that.


----------



## RodneyFarva

LA Copper said:


> True. I guess VA just seems lower on their shirt but you're right, it's about the same.
> 
> Now I'm wondering the origin of wearing the badge in that position on the shirt rather than the "usual" place other agencies wear it. Do any of our Staties on here have that info?


I have heard a few things. One, that it is closer to the officers heart. Two, because of the cross strap. but I think itsmore of tradition they have worn it in the same place since the inception of the MSP and their first "uniforms" prior to 1930 they were mostly WW1 surplus army greens.


----------



## Hush

So you don't miss their fancy hats.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> So you don't miss their fancy hats.


Which brings me to another question. How did the tradition of "crushing" the hats start back there in New England? Looking around the country, it looks like New England is the only area where you see this.


----------



## mpd61

Looks like a bunch of Capitol Police pussies................


----------



## Roy Fehler

LA Copper said:


> Which brings me to another question. How did the tradition of "crushing" the hats start back there in New England? Looking around the country, it looks like New England is the only area where you see this.


Army Air Corps bomber pilots during WWII would wear their radio headset over their officer's hat during missions, which led to the sides of the hat being crushed down after numerous missions. It became known as the "50-mission crush" hat, and returning veterans, many of whom became police officers, liked the look of it.


----------



## PG1911

msw said:


> Same place Massachusetts State Police Troopers wear their badge. Not sure of the history/origin of this badge placement though.


The stated reason for this according to one of the state police forces was so that there was room for ribbons and medals. Of course, I've yet to see any trooper in any state do that. But nonetheless, it seems to be common among state police forces: Mass, Maryland, W. Virigina, and Virginia all do it, and I believe a few other state forces do as well. Of course, both the NY and PA State Police go without a badge on their shirt completely.


----------



## Sgt Jack

LA Copper said:


> Which brings me to another question. How did the tradition of "crushing" the hats start back there in New England? Looking around the country, it looks like New England is the only area where you see this.


Funny you mentioned this. Last summer I was working a Detail when I was approached by a vacationing Michigan State Trooper who asked about the same thing. He was curious if the my hat came like that. I showed him the pins inside the hat band that held the sides down. On ours we pin them down after we get them. So they can be worn either way. Of course I was nice and didn't ask why they still run a single red beacon on their cruisers or that silly sign on the hood .


----------



## LA Copper

Roy Fehler said:


> Army Air Corps bomber pilots during WWII would wear their radio headset over their officer's hat during missions, which led to the sides of the hat being crushed down after numerous missions. It became known as the "50-mission crush" hat, and returning veterans, many of whom became police officers, liked the look of it.


I guess that makes sense, although if that's the case, why don't other states do it?

We have Burbank Airport here in the San Fernando Valley of LA. It was home to the Skunk Works where many planes were designed and tested during World War II (and after). Burbank was also home to Lockheed and several other companies that turned out WWII planes. Many of them were flown here by famous WWII era pilots including Pappy Boyington and Richard Bong. I wonder why those hats didn't catch on out here as well?


----------



## TacEntry

LA Copper said:


> Which brings me to another question. How did the tradition of "crushing" the hats start back there in New England? Looking around the country, it looks like New England is the only area where you see this.


The Nazis did it in the WW2 era as well. So theres that...


----------



## Goose

Sgt Jack said:


> Funny you mentioned this. Last summer I was working a Detail when I was approached by a vacationing Michigan State Trooper who asked about the same thing. He was curious if the my hat came like that. I showed him the pins inside the hat band that held the sides down. On ours we pin them down after we get them. So they can be worn either way. Of course I was nice and didn't ask why they still run a single red beacon on their cruisers or that silly sign on the hood .


You can see that beacon from miles away at night though...indirectly, too.


----------



## mpd61

So.................
Much ado about nothing today at the Virginia State Capitol eh?


----------



## CCCSD

LA Copper said:


> I guess that makes sense, although if that's the case, why don't other states do it?
> 
> We have Burbank Airport here in the San Fernando Valley of LA. It was home to the Skunk Works where many planes were designed and tested during World War II (and after). Burbank was also home to Lockheed and several other companies that turned out WWII planes. May of them were flown here by famous WWII era pilots including Pappy Boyington and Richard Bong. I wonder why those hats didn't catch on out here as well?


Some of us CA coppers do it. Really turned heads when I worked in The Ghetto and my partner and I conducted car and Ped stops in Russian... Can't do it with 8 points though, looks really gay.

Oh. And Fuck SSPO and the Governor of VA. Big Pussy bitch.


----------



## JD02124

LA Copper said:


> Which brings me to another question. How did the tradition of "crushing" the hats start back there in New England? Looking around the country, it looks like New England is the only area where you see this.


I always found the NYPD Highway Patrol hats interesting as well.


----------



## mpd61

How the phuk does a posting about the "attack" on the Second Amendment devolve in to badges and crush hats?
Without Harry and Val, I'm afraid we're all becoming mindless sacks..........


----------



## kdk240

mpd61 said:


> How the phuk does a posting about the "attack" on the Second Amendment devolve in to badges and crush hats?
> Without Harry and Val, I'm afraid we're all becoming mindless sacks..........


That calls for Rip for 2 missed fine men!


----------



## kdk240

So now.that this thread has been.transformed into a uniform thread. 
I want to go back to the leather jackets!!!!!
Aside from framingham, Anyone else still wearing them just curious


----------



## mpd61

kdk240 said:


> So now.that this thread has been.transformed into a uniform thread.
> I want to go back to the leather jackets!!!!!
> Aside from framingham, Anyone else still wearing them just curious


Only with my leather chaps.........
AND while sporting my Ruger Vaquero in .45 Colt open carry in Virginia


----------



## Inspector71

The jackets only seem to be in the bigger cities. Or on some old timers. My agency lost them ten years ago due to supposed "OSHA regs" and "Intimidation" Union rolled right over...............


----------



## kdk240

mpd61 said:


> Only with my leather chaps.........
> AND while sporting my Ruger Vaquero in .45 Colt open carry in Virginia


----------



## mpd61

This is what it means to be *SWORN* Law enforcement:
Grayson County Sheriffs at the Rally in Richmond.


----------



## CCCSD

Wait. What were we talking about? Leather jacketed, nazi hat manly men? Ooooohhhhhhh....


----------



## LA Copper

mpd61 said:


> How the phuk does a posting about the "attack" on the Second Amendment devolve in to badges and crush hats?
> Without Harry and Val, I'm afraid we're all becoming mindless sacks..........


If we were mindless, we wouldn't be asking these all "important" questions.


----------



## RodneyFarva

ooooh hey look ....


----------



## HistoryHound

mpd61 said:


> How the phuk does a posting about the "attack" on the Second Amendment devolve in to badges and crush hats?
> Without Harry and Val, I'm afraid we're all becoming mindless sacks..........


Just another MassCops thread derailment.


----------



## Roy Fehler

kdk240 said:


> I want to go back to the leather jackets!!!!!
> Aside from framingham, Anyone else still wearing them just curious


Quincy.


----------



## CCCSD

What’s a cop discussion without a derail? We’re not Fire guys, were cops. We talk.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Roy Fehler said:


> Quincy.


A few Marlborough guys have them and 1 or 2 in West Boylston.


----------



## Kilvinsky

My department ditched them a few years back. We were given a choice and the jacket we didn't pick became mandatory.

As for the hats, Philly Highway cops also have the crushed had, but it's a crushed 8 point and actually looks pretty mean on the right guy.

OFFICER. sorry, didn't mean to be sexist.

Now, is BLUE underwear the best route to go or standard white. I'm a tighty ****** guy myself, but would gladly listen to (read) the opinion of others.


----------



## mpd61

Kilvinsky said:


> Now, is BLUE underwear the best route to go or standard white. I'm a tighty ****** guy myself, but would gladly listen to (read) the opinion of others.


Jim,
Blue is cool, but if any of these millennials see you in the locker room, you better be wearing BOXER-BRIEFS!!!
phukkin weird, but true


----------



## CCCSD

Tighty Whiteys went out with Walter White.


----------



## Hush

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty

OMFG this thread! I'm in tears here!


----------



## k12kop

Kinda hard to project that professional image when you are pulling a tighty white wedgie outta your crack.


----------



## kdk240

Roy Fehler said:


> Quincy.


they were always a sharp dept.


----------



## 9319

Everyone still wears leather where I work. We had a Met gone State (with the merge) who came over to us cause the silly staties said NO to their leather (among other things.)


----------



## RodneyFarva

Kilvinsky said:


> My department ditched them a few years back. We were given a choice and the jacket we didn't pick became mandatory.
> 
> As for the hats, Philly Highway cops also have the crushed had, but it's a crushed 8 point and actually looks pretty mean on the right guy.
> 
> OFFICER. sorry, didn't mean to be sexist.
> 
> Now, is BLUE underwear the best route to go or standard white. I'm a tighty ****** guy myself, but would gladly listen to (read) the opinion of others.


No fair, you guys get underwear?


----------



## HistoryHound

mpd61 said:


> Jim,
> Blue is cool, but if any of these millennials see you in the locker room, you better be wearing BOXER-BRIEFS!!!
> phukkin weird, but true


I'd suggest some red lace high cut. Might as well really give them something to talk about. Then again, one of the might ask you to borrow a pair so disregard.


----------



## PG1911

Kilvinsky said:


> As for the hats, Philly Highway cops also have the crushed had, but it's a crushed 8 point and actually looks pretty mean on the right guy.


A lot of departments in the Philly area do the crushed hat, including my old department. It's popular in New Jersey too as the troopers there wear a version of it.


----------

